# New owner



## Watchdog (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi gang, 

After few years of looking, I just bought a new finally a XStream 9000 watts. 

Just complete the setup (wheels, handle). It's awesome. Need more oil and fuel to test today.

I searched and can't find anywhere the complete part listing,just the same manual in pdf.

Is there a way to install a voltmeter independently since there was none ?

Thanks

Stef


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*New Owner*

Welcome aboard. I suggest you check out U-Tube, they will have it in there.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Many ways to install a Voltmeter on it. Question is do you what it on the gen or just something to plugin to check voltage?


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks. wil verify.


----------



## Watchdog (Nov 22, 2015)

KRE said:


> Many ways to install a Voltmeter on it. Question is do you what it on the gen or just something to plugin to check voltage?


 
I would have liked to install it on the Gen.. So I can know how much is left or drawned.

Thanks


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Watchdog said:


> I would have liked to install it on the Gen.. So I can know how much is left or drawned.
> 
> Thanks


A Voltmeter will tell running voltage. A KW, watt, or Amp meter will indicate the load that is applied or at least allow you to do the math.


----------

